
Visualizing the Riemann zeta function and analytic continuation - betolink
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD0NjbwqlYw
======
rahrahrah
I approve of this video.

(Seriously. There's so much flawed hand-waving going around. But this video is
solid)

------
db48x
His visualizations are great. If you've never had a mental picture of what a
matrix does, I recommend his series of videos about linear algebra.

